
How To Destroy (Almost) Half the Planet for Just 5% of Global GDP - kalvin
http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2009/06/how-to-destroy-almost-half-planet-for.html
======
digamber_kamat
It is very sadistic article. But the figure provided in these does not have
valid references.

~~~
mooism2
Not valid how?

